# 2000 Ford F250



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

Purchased a new 2000 F250 V10 4 wheel drive extended cab about a month ago. Does anyone have any trouble with these wondering on the highway? Seems like the front end is weak. I have a F150 97 extended cab 4 Wheel drive without these problems. I realize the suspension is a lot stiffer but man you had better be on the ball when you are driving this one. Any suggestions and or comments? Someone just told me that he purchased two of these and both had similar problems and Ford ended up buying them back for Lemon Law after trying to correct this problem numerous times. I like the truck however am concerned about the handeling.


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

I also have a 2000 F-250 (Diesel)4x4 and it does the same thing. The first month or so it was irritating as hell. But, sadly enough, you get used to it. Nice hey, you spend $40,000 and it drives like crap. I like the truck for the most part, but I feel the overall quality does not compare to the '95 and '98 GMC's I had. I do feel it is better in the heavy-duty aspect and that is what I needed and therefore I guess I am willing to give a little to get a little. Just my opinion!


----------



## scottb (Sep 15, 2000)

*OK*

I have a 99 F250 Superduty with the V10 and 4wd and have no problem what so ever. Have you taken it back to the dealer or had the tires checked. Mine rides like a 3/4 ton truck is supposed to (rough)but it goes where I point it and pulls everything I hook to it.


----------



## cclllc (Feb 12, 2000)

I just bought a 99 modelf250 supercab 4x2.has anyone out there had any problems with the inside light and cargo light staying on.Sometimes the door ajar light stays on too.
I hope i didn't buy someone eleses problems.


----------



## summitgroundskeeping (Feb 20, 2001)

*Try using a*

steering stabilizer upgrade. Rancho makes anice one.


----------



## summitgroundskeeping (Feb 20, 2001)

*opps*

can u put one of thoes on an F-250 superduty?


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

I had a 99'350 super cab and the light stayed on once in awhile.Don't know what the problem was but after some hours the darn thing would go out.It was also a dually and it got about 14 mpg.
My excursion with the diesel gets about 17mpg


----------



## cclllc (Feb 12, 2000)

*prob.solved!*

Thanks again Eric.
I sprayed wd 40 on the hinges like you said and it seems to work.Never dreamed of magnetic switches.Thanks.john.


----------

